
Introducing Apex – Serverless architecture with AWS Lambda - jjallen
https://medium.com/@tjholowaychuk/introducing-apex-800824ffaa70#.2xp4lf5tc
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10921008](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10921008)
10+ comments

